

Ask HN: How does it feel to trend on Hacker News? - apoorvsaxena

Does this glory last for a long time, or is it for just the days on which the news trends?<p>Looking forward to answers from people who have experienced the amazing moment and have seen some drastic changes in their Analytics count.
======
senko
It lasts for a couple of hours (or a day if it's _really_ popular).

What's much better than the (relatively short) visitors spike, is the
discussion. If it's an article, the comments are often quite insigthful. If
it's a Show HN post, the feedback is very constructive and can be quite
helpful.

~~~
apoorvsaxena
Do you see first time users being converted to dedicated users or are they
mostly interested in just watching the new product trending?

------
jgrahamc
The only real effect I see is I tend to pick up a few Twitter followers and I
like to read the comments that result because they tend to be intelligent,
insightful and often challenging.

~~~
apoorvsaxena
Challenging, in way of proposing another solutions to the problem you just
solved, or asking for more features in the product?

~~~
orangethirty
In my case, both. HN users are not the typical web surfer. They will provide
insightful criticism of your work/opinions without using personal attacks.
This is the most powerful feature of HN. Trending here is like getting a
thousand years of advice in a few hours.

~~~
apoorvsaxena
true.. and it has also become the first place to get reviews for your Hack by
a large group of Tech savy audience(one which is hard to get at least for the
weekend hacks).

